# Heat Pressing across a zipper cover...



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive searched this, but maybe Im not plugging in the right words.

So....I want to press my logo across the front of my jacket. I will be going over the zipper cover. What I want to know is how to go about doing this.

One piece and slice down the zipper and re-press? 
Two pieces? How would I keep from having this look like its not connected?

Thanks


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

i plugged in the word "zipper" in the search and this very similar thread came up:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2745&highlight=zipper


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Ken

Its more geared to screen printers, Im hoping someone has heat pressed across a zipper.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It's probably going to be a bit more difficult with the press. I've never done it before myself, but I'd suggest trying it with 2 transfers instead of one that covers the zipper, since then the paper might fuse into the zipper a bit. I'd try to cut the edge of the design on either side of the zipper right up to the design instead of leaving a normal 1/8" whitespace.

Line it up the best you can with either side right next to the zipper (you might consider taking a chunk of the design out that's zipper-sized when printing; don't know if this would look better or worse). You could try using some heat tape to keep the transfers in position as well, then use a straightedge to line up the top and bottom. 

As I said, I've never tried it myself, but this is how I'd go about it if I was going to, I think =)


----------

